
Printer dots raise privacy concerns - timr
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/surveillance/2008-07-13-printer_N.htm
======
brk
This isn't really new, it's been around/known for several years now. I haven't
kept up with the yellow-dots, but this quote in the article piqued my
interest:

"The Secret Service is the only U.S. body that has the ability to decode the
information,"

Last time I read about this in depth, the yellow dots were basically a printed
"braille", and decoding the information they represented was trivially simple.

~~~
jcl
The EFF managed to fully decode the code for Xerox DocuColor tracking dots,
but there are many other printers whose code is unknown:

<http://w2.eff.org/Privacy/printers/docucolor/>

~~~
brk
Thanks, that was one of the links I remembered reading before.

------
akd
Just buy your printer while you're on a road trip, and pay cash. Wear a hat.

~~~
kirubakaran
And place it in a Faraday cage.

~~~
tstegart
and don't print the "Pelican Brief" on it

------
jcl
It's not just printers. Scanners, copiers, and image manipulation software
like Photoshop have all had anti-counterfeiting measures quietly added:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EURion_constellation>

------
tectonic
I'd like to see an open source project to do this. Might raise awareness.

